# DRYER LINT TO KNITTING YARN



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn. 
:idea: 
after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting thought!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't but going to watch this for a while.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Consider a moment.
The fibers that are spun into yarn are long. The fluff that gets caught in a dryer's lint trap are - for the most part - too short to even measure their lengths. That makes them a poor source of spinning fiber.

However, if you're looking to start a fire ... Dryer lint is a very flamable substance. http://www.laundry-alternative.com/clothes_dryer_fire.htm

There _may_ be some 'green' uses for it. If the fabrics it's from are all natural, maybe it can be added to compost? Even if there is a large proportion of synthetic lint, it probably wouldn't hurt to add it to soil ... need to ask someone who's more 'into' gardening than I.

As an addition to other, longer, more spinnable fibers, I don't think its a great idea. If you're wealthy enough to have a clothes dryer, you need not scrounge and try to incorporate dryer lint into your knitting.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

What do I do with my lint? I put some out in the yard; the birds pick at it, and then it sure is nice to look up and see "purple" in a nest!! (I have a lot of purple in my lint.)


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


Actually I saw an ad several months ago that this is being done and sold hanked. Can't remember just who had it advertised though.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's the link to what I saw advertised
http://www.patternworks.com/community/dryerlintyarn.aspx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

larsan said:


> Here's the link to what I saw advertised
> http://www.patternworks.com/community/dryerlintyarn.aspx


You did NOT click far enough! If you had clicked on Click here for very important information, you would know that it's a joke! http://www.patternworks.com/community/aprilpw.aspx


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I've used dryer lint (it is clean, after all) as stuffing for hand made toys (knit, crocheted or sewn). Reuses that which would otherwise go in the trash and relieves as leas some of the cost of other stuffing which usually is a petroleum product to begin with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I made a quilt out of my old jeans... the process calls for sewing the squares together then clipping the raw edges and washing it ... what a nice big ball of denim came out of all that.. I wanted to do something with it even if it was to just toss it into a basket but hubby saw trash and threw it away...grrrr... he needs lessons on thinking outside the box...LOL


----------



## BenedettaSMC7 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have used the dryer lint when making my own paper. The colors and threads create a very expensive look.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

If anyone makes hand made paper, dryer lint can add interesting fibers to that, especially if it is a really nice color.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

BenedettaSMC7 said:


> I have used the dryer lint when making my own paper. The colors and threads create a very expensive look.


Benedetta, we must have posted about the same time. Great minds think alike, huh? :-D


----------



## BenedettaSMC7 (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know about my mind being great, but it's much better after my morning coffee.  I haven't made my own paper in a while but I loved knowing that a sheet was made with fibers from my daughter's favorite blanket, or my son's sweatshirts, etc.


----------



## Suzie B (Sep 20, 2011)

I've always thought that the lint could be used as wadding (batting) for quilts. I'm just too lazy to do it!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you!!!


larsan said:


> Here's the link to what I saw advertised
> http://www.patternworks.com/community/dryerlintyarn.aspx


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I put it out in the bushes in the late winter and hope the birds will use it for nests. Something takes it away. Keeps a being warm twice!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hey! that 's interesting! I have only ever put mine into the compost. There must be other clever things to do with it too.

I have often wondered if when clothes are line dried, does the lint blow off, or isn't there any?? xxx


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

This is hysterical! My husband has always kidded me about 'wasting' all that lint over the years  Now I know I can give it to the birds for their nests, and maybe they will quit pecking at our patio chairs!


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

That is not a good idea if one has allergies. Have you ever seen the fine fibers that fly out of dryer lint when you clean the screen?


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

As a spinner I have to say that I really don't see any way you could do this. The fibers are too short they could not be drafted ( drawn out) into any kind of length to useable Fire starters, stuffing, bird nest material, and paper making are all great repurposing ideas. But I'm afraid a dryer lint sweater is just out of the question!!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, JBandsma, it is great for stuffing. Clean, soft, smells good, too!!! GG


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

Because it is extremely flammable, I would not use it for stuffing anything, why take the chance? This site had some unique suggestions like paper mache and homemade clay:

http://bohemianrevolution.com/stuff-you-can-do-with-dryer-lint/


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

My grandmother used collected dryer lint to make paintings. She would divide the lint by color, mix with a glue of some sort, and apply it to canvas board.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

My friend make baby pillows for her children to take to the day care with them for nap time.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

As a spinner, I can tell you dryer lint is impossible to spin. I love the idea of using it in paper making, or stuffing for little critters.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I've used dryer lint (it is clean, after all) as stuffing for hand made toys (knit, crocheted or sewn). Reuses that which would otherwise go in the trash and relieves as leas some of the cost of other stuffing which usually is a petroleum product to begin with.


I have heard of doing this before. My question is; how do these toys fare in the washer and dryer? Edith


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know. I've never washed one and no one who has gotten them as gifts has ever said. I do know that at least one survives after 40 years. I saw it in the recipients house. So, unless it's never been washed (euwwww), it's a little floppier but still serviceable.


----------



## athenamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

I save all my dryer lint for my sister. She has a "flying squirrel" and uses it for his "nest" when she cleans his cage.
8*D


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Angi said:


> Because it is extremely flammable, I would not use it for stuffing anything, why take the chance? This site had some unique suggestions like paper mache and homemade clay:
> 
> http://bohemianrevolution.com/stuff-you-can-do-with-dryer-lint/


Wow, good site. 1.Dont give it to birds. Birds have incredibly sensitive respiratory systems, very different from those of other animals. Bits of fabric and lint can get into their nares (nostrils) and cause trouble. Some websites recommend giving it to birds, but this is a bad idea. Better safe than sorry, right?

I give my dog's hair to the birds when we come back from grooming. I see beautiful blond nest later on. Check out my Suzie.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't think the threads and whatever else come out in dryer lint would make good yarn.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the link to what I saw advertised
> ...


Oh J-J - you have made my day!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> What do I do with my lint? I put some out in the yard; the birds pick at it, and then it sure is nice to look up and see "purple" in a nest!! (I have a lot of purple in my lint.)


I've done this also. Makes for a very soft nest!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

On CBC television here in Canada we have a show daily at 2pm. It`s "Steven and Chris" They have a very entertaining show...lots of interesting guests with unusual "things". One day they had a gal who uses drier lint separated into various colours and glued on a background to make pictures. They were beautiful...now THAT`S recycling!!

Maybe you can get more info from CBC.ca?Steven and Chris


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

The ? was a typo...should`ve been /


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I too have made stuffing with it, I just enclose it in a covering of fine netting or muslin to keep it together.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have animals in the house like I do, I use it to keep away rodents and the like. They don't like dog hair! I had several rat families living in my attic space last summer/winter. I tried everything to get rid of them - traps with cheese, peanut butter and dog food, etc. The large one - I kid you not - was larger than a possum! I saw him. He ran across the top of my garage door, paused, looked straight at me and said "Thank You", then continued on!

In reality, he was larger than a large possum. My pest control man thought I was kidding, until he went into the attic. He even backed down. I can't have poison set out because I have two dogs. They chewed through my bathroom wall behind the toilet and got under my washing machine. I called a serviceman when it quit and he had to clean everything up (Whew! It smelled terrible) I asked him if he ever had to do that before and he said an emphatic "NO!" He saved my machine from replacement. They also chewed through the wall in the other bathroom in the shelf area. 

I read somewhere that dog hair will chase them out. After spending hundreds of dollars to get rid of them, I tried the dog hair in all the places I had holes. They left and haven't come back....Lint combined with dog hair really works! If you have animals, be sure to save the lint.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The fibers are too short and have no crimp, they won't spin and would only weaken good fiber if combed into it. There are people using dryer lint as inclusions in paper making and in art works where the lint is shaped and glued. You might be able to needle felt it into a base. Are you doing a lot of felting that you would get a respectable source of wool lint? That would be worth experimenting wit. Other fibers wouldn't be worth the time.
Lee


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I pick up enough dog hair from my Aussie Shepherd to stuff a life-size doll. Maybe I could spin that together with my dryer lint.... :- )
I thought of using the lint to stuff small toys, but haven't tried that yet


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Yikes, KnitPicker!! That's a horror story. Sounds like they were too big for the traps. Too well fed?? How did you sleep at night?


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

on a trip to "Ripley's believe it or not" there was a picture done with the dryer lint. i must confess that i just toss it out. i am an avid recycler, have been since the 70's, when we have to take our glass over to the recycle bins. i do not feel bad about that little bit of lint going into the trash. worry more about all the paper toweling some use.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

If you work with your children, grandchildren, in a kids nursery and the like, dryer lint can be glued on the back of paper and used as "felt stories" on felt boards.


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

Dryer lint makes GREAT fire starters... repurpose used-up tp rolls, stuff with dryer lint. Place one in the fire pit and light. Great for camping and damp days!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You can mold it and "paint" with it.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Yikes, KnitPicker!! That's a horror story. Sounds like they were too big for the traps. Too well fed?? How did you sleep at night?


I made sure the bed covers didn't touch the floor, no bed skirts, I left a light on as they are nocturnal, and set out traps. I sleep a lot better now, but still notice I'm not sleeping deeply, yet. I am still gathering lint and putting it in plastic "zipper" bags just in case they return. I think a movie could be made out of this experience!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> You can mold it and "paint" with it.


Do you have instructions?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes, KnitPicker!! That's a horror story. Sounds like they were too big for the traps. Too well fed?? How did you sleep at night?
> ...


Bless your heart! Call it "Big Ben".


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

On a slightly different note I save all the odd pieces of yarn that is cut off when sewing up garments. This in turn I use to stuff knitted animals, toys etc. and is, of course, washable


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


ROLF! Yes, - "Lint and Old Lace!"


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean is so right! We use a wood heater in the winter and that's what we use a lot of times to get the fire started. Anyone stuffing toys with it should reconsider since it goes up in flames in an instant. 
Be very cautious with this.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've thought about it many times when cleaning my dryer filter. Also I have a long haired Australian shepherd dog with the most beautiful coat....I could make a scarf from his coat at least once a year!


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Lint is already recycled! YUK-throw it away! its full of dust, dander, & all the other junk you don't want in your clothes, so now you're going to stuff children's items with it?? Do you recycle what you sweep off your kitchen floor? I'm an avid recycler, but some things just need to be thrown away!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I've read the same thing about dog hair!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

There's even a book about knitting with dog hair that focuses on the breed I have...the Bouvier.

Oh wow, the book is out of print but, in searching for it, I found these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUVIER-DES-FLANDERS-SOCK-BLOCKERS-/370282055502#vi-desc

I know what I'll be buying next.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen purses etc made with cat fur! They are really nice too. With 2 long haired cats I should learn to do that! LOL :shock:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

A grea idea to stuff things with left over yarn pieces. I also use the pieces as markers on other projects.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes so do I and when I'm knitting something plain it doesn't seem to grow so I mark the row I begin with so I can see how much I have done at one time. Encouraging!!


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

A woman at my knitting guild has made beautiful mittens that she spon from her dogs hair. what a great souvenir of our special friends.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

another bookmark for purchasing later. thanks.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > You can mold it and "paint" with it.
> ...


http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dryer-lint-art/index.html

http://laundry.about.com/od/laundrycraftsgames/a/dryerlintclay.htm


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I have read where some crafty folks use it for needle felting. I have tried my hand at needle felting but not with dryer lint. Sat in a needle felting group once and the dryer lint for felting was discussed. 
 Sorry, I know you were talking about knitting!


----------



## NeldaKnitter (Sep 26, 2011)

But a very cute April Fool's joke.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

The first thing I thought of was, wanna start a fire?
I don't know about you guys, but I have a cat so most of my lint contains cat hair!


----------



## Judy_ (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, this has been done. But, it must be carded in with a wool with some good crimp, in order to hold it together. You would have to experiment with different proportions.



SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think I would want a yarn made from dryer lint. In my house it would be a cat hair/dog hair/feather fluff/organic fibre/man made fibre. Jusst think of the yarn propertiesm. The yarnwould be constantly fighting with itself (lol). But seriously I have used the dryer lint mixed with melted parrafin wax to make firestarters. They are great for camping (if they get wet just wipe them off) or fireplaces and the fires always start.


----------



## mtn meme (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a beautiful art form using dryer lint which has been shaped into a ball then covered in varying patterns using embroidery thread...may have already been posted?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

funthreads623, I love your kitty!! Silver shaded Persian? I have a dilute calico and her name is Sabana. My grandson named her....after her parents. Mom was Salina and Dad was Bandit...so Sa Ban and the a was feminine ending. I have always loved the silver but never had one. My girl is so spoiled. She taps my arm when she wants petting or cuddling. Gets along with my dogs too, probably because she is twice their size.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Fibers are too short to spin.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless you use all the same type fibers in your lint, your new yarn is not going to dye consistantly. This may or may not be a problem. I confess-- I save all my yarn clippings to stuff things with. Nice and soft!!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > btibbs70 said:
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

mtn meme said:


> There is a beautiful art form using dryer lint which has been shaped into a ball then covered in varying patterns using embroidery thread...may have already been posted?


Haven't seen a post. Where can I get this info and instructions?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Knitnut101 said:


> I don't think I would want a yarn made from dryer lint. In my house it would be a cat hair/dog hair/feather fluff/organic fibre/man made fibre. Jusst think of the yarn propertiesm. The yarnwould be constantly fighting with itself (lol). But seriously I have used the dryer lint mixed with melted parrafin wax to make firestarters. They are great for camping (if they get wet just wipe them off) or fireplaces and the fires always start.


Do you have instructions? I am really serious about using the lint from my dryer because I have so much. Especially for starting camping fires....it would be great in emergencies.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


I did actually think about this and try it - spinning the lint alone doesn't make a very useful or attractive product. I have blended it with wool using a picker, then carded it into bats and spun it up. It made an interesting "slubby" yarn, but was a lot of work to do. I now just put my lint out for the birds during nesting time and they seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

...good luck with that!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Knitnut101 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I would want a yarn made from dryer lint. In my house it would be a cat hair/dog hair/feather fluff/organic fibre/man made fibre. Jusst think of the yarn propertiesm. The yarnwould be constantly fighting with itself (lol). But seriously I have used the dryer lint mixed with melted parrafin wax to make firestarters. They are great for camping (if they get wet just wipe them off) or fireplaces and the fires always start.
> ...


I would like it also-- thanks


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Knitpicker; I think your answer about how to mold and paint with it is back on page [email protected]


----------



## skunkeroo (Sep 16, 2011)

I saw on Oprah once a woman using dryer lint for masks. Kind of like the paper idea, only into masks. Pretty neat!


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

By far the easiest use is composting and it goes back into the ground. Composting in open piles still allows the birds to use anything they need for nesting. Lotsaluck.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Lint is a good fire starter but I surely do not want to place exfoliated skin cells back into circulation. That is what much of lint is made up of, so no thanks. Kind of makes me lose my appetite thinking about it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

BenedettaSMC7 said:


> I have used the dryer lint when making my own paper. The colors and threads create a very expensive look.


Birds can inhale the stuff or their nests will be soggy after a rain: it's too flammable to use for stuffing anything; I want to learn how to make paper with it. I, too, have many colors to save and use. Carolyn


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

I had to chuckle while reading this. A friend was cleaning out a deceased aunt's house and he found a HUGE jar labeled "string too short to save." I thought that was priceless.


----------



## smbzlewis (Sep 1, 2011)

there is someone who creates art using dryer lint. They accumulate it and then dye it into different colors... check out this link

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/01/15/132937015/michigan-woman-recreates-a-masterpiece-with-lint-from-her-dryer


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2011)

This was a classic Girl Scout project - take a cardboard egg carton, loosely pack each egg well with dryer lint, pour melted parrafin (or mix with melted old candle stubs if you have them) over the lint. Melt the parrafin/candles in an old coffee can but be careful to use low heat


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

I had to chuckle while reading this. A friend was cleaning out a deceased aunt's house and he found a HUGE filled jar labeled "string too short to save." I thought that was priceless.


----------



## mtn meme (Feb 17, 2011)

Google "Temari Ball"...think that's what my friend called it. She had done several and displayed them in a bowl.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

This was great fun to read and what good ideas to use "rubbish"!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

RGlad said:


> Lint is a good fire starter but I surely do not want to place exfoliated skin cells back into circulation. That is what much of lint is made up of, so no thanks. Kind of makes me lose my appetite thinking about it.


That's what housedust is primarily comprised of, as well... Lovely thought. :?


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Consider a moment.
> The fibers that are spun into yarn are long. The fluff that gets caught in a dryer's lint trap are - for the most part - too short to even measure their lengths. That makes them a poor source of spinning fiber.
> 
> However, if you're looking to start a fire ... Dryer lint is a very flamable substance. http://www.laundry-alternative.com/clothes_dryer_fire.htm
> ...


or making paper!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


Yes, many spinners do this as an exercise in finding things to spin. The problem is that lint fibers are so short it is difficult to make a stable yarn.

Spinners experiment with many fibers, milkweed fluff for instance, dryer lint, newspaper....


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> SUZ from WA STATE said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> ...


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't do this, but I do save my dryer lint to make fire starters for my fireplace! Use the cardboard egg cartons, pack each egg holder with dryer lint, melt wax, old candles or new, and pour over the lint in the egg carton. Let them harden and use. They are as good or better than the commercial fire starters, not to mention much cheaper!


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

I would think crafty minded people could make an organic paper from it for stationery.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Being highly flamable does not mean it is highly combustable. It would be perfectly safe to stuff something. flamable just means it will burn easily.


Angi said:


> Because it is extremely flammable, I would not use it for stuffing anything, why take the chance? This site had some unique suggestions like paper mache and homemade clay:
> 
> http://bohemianrevolution.com/stuff-you-can-do-with-dryer-lint/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

mtn meme said:


> Google "Temari Ball"...think that's what my friend called it. She had done several and displayed them in a bowl.


I used to make those
http://www.japanesetemari.com/freepatterns.htm


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you, Jess! Sometimes we read what we want to, and stop short of something important. Thanks.... :thumbup:


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

No, but I do collect it to use starting leaf, trash and wood cuttings, such as we had this spring after a tree fell across our house. It is great for that.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I had heard that some form of lint is what is used to make fleece. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, no. Every time I looked at a finished object, or a hank of yarn, I would wonder if the lint came from my unmentionables, or DH's.
If it is cotton, it is good for starting fires (if you need something to get the kindling started) - synthetics, not so good, they melt too fast. But we get plenty of newspaper, and I am not saving the lint. The original use of the fiber was fine, thanks...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I read about a woman who knitted with the soft undercoat of wolf hair. Dogs would run from her when she wore her wolfhair sweater.



jbandsma said:


> There's even a book about knitting with dog hair that focuses on the breed I have...the Bouvier.
> 
> Oh wow, the book is out of print but, in searching for it, I found these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUVIER-DES-FLANDERS-SOCK-BLOCKERS-/370282055502#vi-desc
> 
> I know what I'll be buying next.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> I don't do this, but I do save my dryer lint to make fire starters for my fireplace! Use the cardboard egg cartons, pack each egg holder with dryer lint, melt wax, old candles or new, and pour over the lint in the egg carton. Let them harden and use. They are as good or better than the commercial fire starters, not to mention much cheaper!


Sounds like just what I was looking for! Thanks so much.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

I put some of the "junk" fiber from our alpacas in a suet container for the birds. they pull it out and use it for their nests. Must be veeeery soft. LOL


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

saw some pictures somewhere where someone was felting with this and did pictures.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


No, but dryer lint makes amazing insulation for a dollhouse attic or basement. It is very realistic.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been saving my belly button lint for many years. Does anyone have a use for it??? LOL


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

In spring I put it out for the birds.....and any other critters that need to nest. They love it. Also clean my dogs brushes and throw their hair out in my garden by bird feeders. They like that stuff too


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

If any of you make felted projects remember that that dryer lint probably could be used for making knitting yarn...it would need to be combed but that wouldn't be hard since it's in nice fluffy little clumps.

I hadn't thought of using it to stuff things. Good idea!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

grannyk said:


> I had to chuckle while reading this. A friend was cleaning out a deceased aunt's house and he found a HUGE filled jar labeled "string too short to save." I thought that was priceless.


I'll bet she lived through the Depression. The things my grama saved would boggle your mind!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

There was a similar advertisement for yarn made out of "eeeeew" used kitty litter a few years ago. Long explanation of how to get it ready to ship to the company and how they sanitized it etc!


----------



## knitpurltink (Aug 9, 2011)

Good one!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The short of it --- can't spin for yarn... The long of it --- it makes very interesting paper or can be used to make Tamari balls (covered with intricately wrapped and wovern decorative threads) 

No matter what, get it out of the trap to prevent fires and poor energy use.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I use the dryer lint to stuff empty toilet paper rolls for fire starters.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

oh, thank you, yep, right..SS Persian, she is our baby...hubby says to be sure you all know that she is not spoiled...haha---she gets attention too whenever she wants it! She will also rub her little head on us, or gently paw us, and her meow is just too cute.



Kichi said:


> funthreads623, I love your kitty!! Silver shaded Persian? I have a dilute calico and her name is Sabana. My grandson named her....after her parents. Mom was Salina and Dad was Bandit...so Sa Ban and the a was feminine ending. I have always loved the silver but never had one. My girl is so spoiled. She taps my arm when she wants petting or cuddling. Gets along with my dogs too, probably because she is twice their size.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> There's even a book about knitting with dog hair that focuses on the breed I have...the Bouvier.
> 
> Oh wow, the book is out of print but, in searching for it, I found these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUVIER-DES-FLANDERS-SOCK-BLOCKERS-/370282055502#vi-desc
> 
> I know what I'll be buying next.


There are sites in the classifieds of knitting magazines that offer to spin your dog's hair into yarn so you can knit a sweater!
Between the Golden Retriever and the Golden Doodle I could stock a yarn store.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought Golden Doodles didn't shed???!!!! I have a Golden Retriever...we shave him and that really helps, plus he's much more comfortable. Now we have a rescue that has white hair and he sheds like crazy. Maybe I should start spinning.....lol


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I thought Golden Doodles didn't shed???!!!! I have a Golden Retriever...we shave him and that really helps, plus he's much more comfortable. Now we have a rescue that has white hair and he sheds like crazy. Maybe I should start spinning.....lol


The Doodles dont shed but their hair continues to grow so you have to cut it. It usually looks like a sheep has been sheared when I give him a "trim".
Knew it was time to trim the topknot when I threw him a treat and it landed on his nose because he couldnt see it!
Heres a pic.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

omg...toooo cute!


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I took a spindle class from Amelia (Can't remember her last name) this past weekend at the Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival. She said she has done this. It was the lint from her new purple towels. She said she has yet to use the yarn, but spinning it is possible according to her.


SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

nisei said:


> I use the dryer lint to stuff empty toilet paper rolls for fire starters.


I agree..great for making fire starters for the fireplace. This was a good Boy Scout project!! Instead of using toilet paper rolls, I stuff cardboard egg cartons with dryer lint. When a carton - or 2 or 3 - is full of lint, I very carefully melt enough paraffin in an old pan - double boiler style set into another pan of water - over a low flame as paraffin wax is flammable.

When the wax is melted it's poured over the lint and cardboard to saturate it, then I sit them on newspapers to dry and harden.
When it comes time to make a fire I just pop off one of the little firestarters and use it, very effectively, to get the fire going. I also use the newspaper to help start the fire also.

One egg carton of these firestarters makes a dozen fires in the fireplace and gets us through the cold, frosty winters very well, very economical, re-purposing all of the material so no waste.


----------



## HurriedHwfe10 (Sep 13, 2011)

Whatever you choose to do with it, just remember it is very flammable. For the lady who makes those toys, please be sure they go to house where there are no smokers!!!!


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

I also do this to go camping with!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

this is such a great idea and it feels so thrifty too!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I cut unused yarn into measureable pieces and my granddaughter hangs it all over the bushes in the spring. There is a very old children's book, Harry's Sweater, about a dog who receives a hand knit sweater as a gift from Grandma and the birds find a loose end, unravel the whole sweater, and weave it into their nest. Last spring, after a very windy night, we found a birds nest in the driveway ( it had blown out of a tree), and it had scraps of yarn woven into it. My granddaughter will always remember this.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Lint is super for kids to use in place of crayons....give them a coloring book, a glue stick and lint....also some scrap yarn....They make 3-D pictures!!!!!!
Judy


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Pamk said:


> omg...toooo cute!


Heres a link I just found on e-bay for yarn spun from 50% dog hair.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Yds-Handspun-Dog-Hair-Alpaca-Wstd-Yarn-Light-Fawn-/150657980164?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2313ea5704


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

all this "junk" that people are saying is in the lint---if I thought for ONE minute that my washer, hot water, and good soap is not getting out all this crud, I would go buy a new washer immediately.....that is why we wash our clothes, to get the junk out! Clothes are clean when you put the in the dryer; dryer lint is tiny fibers that actually are broken down from fabric...mine is clean, and does not have cat hair, and I have two cats.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> all this "junk" that people are saying is in the lint---if I thought for ONE minute that my washer, hot water, and good soap is not getting out all this crud, I would go buy a new washer immediately.....that is why we wash our clothes, to get the junk out! Clothes are clean when you put the in the dryer; dryer lint is tiny fibers that actually are broken down from fabric...mine is clean, and does not have cat hair, and I have two cats.


I have a great washer and dryer but with two dogs there is definitely dog hair on the dryer filter when I clean it. Pet hair can attach in the weave and just washing doesnt remove all of it.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. :


Pack it into an old egg-carton, melt candle stubs and pour over each section. They make great fire starters, camp-fire, fireplace, charcoal grills. Cut each section apart as you need it or before hand and store in a coffee can....Della


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your Alpacas.Do you spin their fiber? I made an Alpaca scarf and hat for my best friend, she loves it and so does the rest of the family.


welderhead said:


> I put some of the "junk" fiber from our alpacas in a suet container for the birds. they pull it out and use it for their nests. Must be veeeery soft. LOL


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing this info. I never heard of it , but it makes sense. I think I will put some in the attic before I have a problem.


KnitPicker said:


> If you have animals in the house like I do, I use it to keep away rodents and the like. They don't like dog hair! I had several rat families living in my attic space last summer/winter. I tried everything to get rid of them - traps with cheese, peanut butter and dog food, etc. The large one - I kid you not - was larger than a possum! I saw him. He ran across the top of my garage door, paused, looked straight at me and said "Thank You", then continued on!
> 
> In reality, he was larger than a large possum. My pest control man thought I was kidding, until he went into the attic. He even backed down. I can't have poison set out because I have two dogs. They chewed through my bathroom wall behind the toilet and got under my washing machine. I called a serviceman when it quit and he had to clean everything up (Whew! It smelled terrible) I asked him if he ever had to do that before and he said an emphatic "NO!" He saved my machine from replacement. They also chewed through the wall in the other bathroom in the shelf area.
> 
> I read somewhere that dog hair will chase them out. After spending hundreds of dollars to get rid of them, I tried the dog hair in all the places I had holes. They left and haven't come back....Lint combined with dog hair really works! If you have animals, be sure to save the lint.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I like that idea!!! It would work great! THanks!!!


nisei said:


> I use the dryer lint to stuff empty toilet paper rolls for fire starters.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link!!! I really like a lot of their patterns. Now I have to decide what I like best. Thanks!!!!!


palladio1500 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > There's even a book about knitting with dog hair that focuses on the breed I have...the Bouvier.
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> I cut unused yarn into measureable pieces and my granddaughter hangs it all over the bushes in the spring. There is a very old children's book, Harry's Sweater, about a dog who receives a hand knit sweater as a gift from Grandma and the birds find a loose end, unravel the whole sweater, and weave it into their nest. Last spring, after a very windy night, we found a birds nest in the driveway ( it had blown out of a tree), and it had scraps of yarn woven into it. My granddaughter will always remember this.
> Keep Me In Stitches


We have done the same thing. My children and Grandchildren love to cut the scraps of yarn into 1"-2" poeces and hang it on the trees and see how long it takes for the birds to gather it all, not long.


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be like trying to spin dust....no thanks.
But add to handmade paper...oh yeah!



SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> I cut unused yarn into measureable pieces and my granddaughter hangs it all over the bushes in the spring. There is a very old children's book, Harry's Sweater, about a dog who receives a hand knit sweater as a gift from Grandma and the birds find a loose end, unravel the whole sweater, and weave it into their nest. Last spring, after a very windy night, we found a birds nest in the driveway ( it had blown out of a tree), and it had scraps of yarn woven into it. My granddaughter will always remember this.
> Keep Me In Stitches


We had that book!! What a blast from the past. I remember Harry didn't like the sweater and oh my! what a wonderful memory is that book. Didn't the bird's nest have the same pattern as the original sweater.

I've also heard that birds pick up that pretty Easter basket coloured 'grass' and weave it into their nests. Wouldn't that be spectacular.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

AJP....I would've moved :-o


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, it is a very old book. It was loaned to me by a neighbor so I don't have the name of the author and I'm sure it's out of print. Yes, the nest we found also had those plastic strips from Easter baskets woven through it. Very pretty.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not think the fibers are long enough to spin.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

We put our dryer lint into the Green Bin waste recycling every week to be picked up and taken away. I think that it's eventually made into compost.


----------



## SUZ from WA STATE (Mar 14, 2011)

i believe lint for nesting birds is a BRILLIANT USE for the lint. :thumbup:


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

mairmie said:


> On CBC television here in Canada we have a show daily at 2pm. It`s "Steven and Chris" They have a very entertaining show...lots of interesting guests with unusual "things". One day they had a gal who uses drier lint separated into various colours and glued on a background to make pictures. They were beautiful...now THAT`S recycling!!
> 
> Maybe you can get more info from CBC.ca?Steven and Chris


On the Carol Duval show that used to be on HGTV here in the States they showed using dryer lint to make pictures and if I remember right, on the Simply Quilts program with Alex Anderson a lady demonstrated using the dryer lint to make landscape art quilts, then covered it with tulle and stitched over it to secure everything. Art quilts don't get washed and so the dryer lint is put to good use. Mine would probably look like paint by numbers art but some can probably make beautiful art with this stuff.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> If you have animals in the house like I do, I use it to keep away rodents and the like. They don't like dog hair! I had several rat families living in my attic space last summer/winter. I tried everything to get rid of them - traps with cheese, peanut butter and dog food, etc. The large one - I kid you not - was larger than a possum! I saw him. He ran across the top of my garage door, paused, looked straight at me and said "Thank You", then continued on!
> 
> In reality, he was larger than a large possum. My pest control man thought I was kidding, until he went into the attic. He even backed down. I can't have poison set out because I have two dogs. They chewed through my bathroom wall behind the toilet and got under my washing machine. I called a serviceman when it quit and he had to clean everything up (Whew! It smelled terrible) I asked him if he ever had to do that before and he said an emphatic "NO!" He saved my machine from replacement. They also chewed through the wall in the other bathroom in the shelf area.
> 
> I read somewhere that dog hair will chase them out. After spending hundreds of dollars to get rid of them, I tried the dog hair in all the places I had holes. They left and haven't come back....Lint combined with dog hair really works! If you have animals, be sure to save the lint.


I'm going to try this. I don't have dogs but I have two fur-friends who belong to my best friend and one is a schnauzer who gets clipped about once a month. I'm sure they wouldn't mind donating the clippings and I have lots of dryer lint.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

SUZ from WA STATE said:


> Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. there HAS to be a way we can collect all this lint and spin it onto yarn.
> :idea:
> after it's spun it can be dyed. Does anyone aLREADY DO THIS? :roll:


I believe this would be very flamable...check into it..


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Della said:


> SUZ from WA STATE said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone thought of this as a form of organic repurpose? Think about all the folks out there who clean their dryer filters. :
> ...


you don't want to do this if you have pets-unless you like the smell of burning hair. If you havr pets their hair WILL be in the lint


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Oh this thread on using lint brings back memories from when I was new the the forum and really took seriously that it could be spum. It was such a disappointment to know that it was all a joke. I still think of it each time I clean my filter. I put mine into the compost bin. It might do some good there? xxx


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure it could be carded into a bit of wool and the b spun. I wonder about this every time I clean the lint filter. Maybe the lint should be dyed first? Ok, one of you try it and let us know,LOL.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> all this "junk" that people are saying is in the lint---if I thought for ONE minute that my washer, hot water, and good soap is not getting out all this crud, I would go buy a new washer immediately.....that is why we wash our clothes, to get the junk out! Clothes are clean when you put the in the dryer; dryer lint is tiny fibers that actually are broken down from fabric...mine is clean, and does not have cat hair, and I have two cats.


Actually dog or cat hair gives it more substance.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I thought Golden Doodles didn't shed???!!!! I have a Golden Retriever...we shave him and that really helps, plus he's much more comfortable. Now we have a rescue that has white hair and he sheds like crazy. Maybe I should start spinning.....lol


I'm seriously considering shaving my big hairy white cat. Any takers on the fur?


----------

